
Free and beautiful Vue 2 admin dashboard template - smartapant
https://github.com/epicmaxco/vuestic-admin
======
lol768
This is neat! I like that it's responsive and provides a good variety of
features along with auth pages. Will try and use this in my new project.

Some feedback:

* The envelope and bell icons at the top don't look great on a retina screen, can they be made into vectors?

* Not sure how I feel about the nav scrolling in its own container (vs just the entire page scrolling). Maybe it'll grow on me, but non-standard scrolling behaviour is a pet peeve of mine.

* Not a fan of the drop shadows around the place. E.g. the radio and check boxes look great, but I really dislike the buttons and alerts. The drop shadows around the "widgets" is also a bit much given everything else is flat. I'd suggest you go entirely flat or use much much more subtle shadows (a la material design).

* Black -> White icon transition on hover in nav is a little jarring, maybe a transition could help?

* Some form of separator in the messages and notifications dropdown might help to distinguish different items

------
smartapant
Hi everyone!

If you have any questions - I will be happy to answer :)

